# Beef Cake fr2



## jah-mann (31. März 2012)

hi leute,

ich will mir ein beef cake fr 2 zulegen.
allerding weiß ich nicht ob ein fr bike nicht zu viel des guten ist 
ich möchte mit dem bike hauptsächlich auf hometrails fahren aber auch ab und zu in den bikepark und evtl. auch ein paar mal auf so einer art dirt/4x strecke(weiß nicht genau wie ich die beschreiben soll...sind ein paar kleine hügel)
das problem ist, dass der ort, wo ich wohne nicht gerade ideal für ein fr bike ist(nordhausen, harz).
also meine frage an euch: macht ein beef cake fr für diesen einsatzbereich sinn? oder sollte es doch lieber ein ucle jimbo oder ähnliches sein??


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

Wenn du hauptsächlich auf heimischen Trails unterwegs bist und nur ab und zu im Park wäre meiner Meinung der Onkel die bessere Wahl. 
Wenn es drinn sein sollte nimm das 2er Jimbo und Tausch die Gabel (RS Lyrik R Air) für einen geringen Aufpreis gegen eine RS Lyrik RC2L Coil (bei Rose anrufen gibt es so nicht im Online-Konfigurator!) - Und du hast ein gutes Bike für "gröbere" Hometrails und gelegentliche Parkeinsätze.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (31. März 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Beef Cake ist zwar recht variabel, dennoch wirst du mehr Spaß mit dem Jimbo haben. !60mm reichen vollkommen, außerdem sind es ja laut einigen Bikemagazinen etwas mehr. Das heißt, du könntest zur Not auch noch ne 180er Gabel ins Jimbo verbauen 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## jah-mann (1. April 2012)

naja ich dachte nur, dass die geo vom onkel nicht so für die "sprüngchen" ausgelegt ist.

hmm..na ja so viel wird mein geldbeutel nicht hergeben 
aber ende der saison werden die preise ja wieder sinken...dann ist warten angesagt...


----------



## Serpentinebiker (4. April 2012)

mit einem jimbo kann man locker 1m drops springen, ohne große bedenken zu haben


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2012)

Oder den Adidas Gap in Willingen.... Hat doch der Koerk schon gemacht mit dem Ding oder?


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (4. April 2012)

Habe mir das FR2 auch schon angesehen und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.
Wie siehts denn aus kann man damit auch mal hochstrampeln?
Ich weiß halt nicht ob bei einer eher rabiaten Fahrweise die 160mm ausreichen.
Das Beef cake hat ja eine 2-fach Kurbel da sollte das gehen oder?


----------



## Serpentinebiker (5. April 2012)

also ich hab ein fr2 Zuhause stehen; nur das Problem ist, dass ich es erst in 2 Wochen fahren kann ( wegen Verletzung)... Ich muss sagen, es fühlt sich sehr leicht an, wenn ich es mit meinem 14,5 kg Hardtail vergleiche Ich denke schon, dass man damit auch den Berg hoch kommt, ich würde nur empfehlen die Domain RC einzubauen, ansonsten ist es eine Qual bergauf zu fahren, wenn man keine Druckstufe hat 
Ich hab mir das Beef Cake auch geholt, weil ich meine Hometrails fahren möchte, und da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ich eine 15 km Tour machen muss, falls ich alle an einem Tag fahren möchte. Also theoretisch ist es möglich, dass fr2 zum uphill zu benutzen, in 2 Wochen könnte ich mehr sagen 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (6. April 2012)

Okay ich habe nämlich auch ein 15 kg Hardtail und wusste eben nicht ob man wegen diesem riesen Federweg überhaupt noch irgendwo hoch kommt. Aber Du stimmst mich zuversichlich  . Was heißt eigentlich Druckstufe das verstehe ich nicht ganz  ? Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe 
Grüße Dampfhammer


----------



## Serpentinebiker (6. April 2012)

Bitte bitte 
Druckstufe ist eine Einstellmöglichkeit am Dämpfer und an der Federgabel, die eine höhere Progression bewirkt. Das heißt die Federelemente werden "härter", was zum einen Durschlagschutz bei hohen Drops garantiert und zum anderen das Rad beim Uphill nicht so wippen lässt=> weniger kraftraubend.
Das Fr2 hat aber serienmäßig keine Federelemente mit Druckstufe, die würde ich mir konfigurieren, vor allem die Domain-Federgabel mit Druckstufe. Also musst du anstatt der Basisfedergabel Domain R die Domain RC konfigurieren, falls du den Aufpreis zahlen möchtest. Das "C" steht übrigens für Compression, also Druck(stufe) und das "R" steht für Rebound, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, die du verstellen kannst.Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (7. April 2012)

Ja, das konntest du danke 
Jetzt muss ich NUR noch so viel Geld auftreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfhammer96 (7. April 2012)

Werd´ jetzt endlich gesund man  
Ich will nen Fahrbericht 
Spaß Gute Besserung


----------



## Serpentinebiker (9. April 2012)

Ja, ich will auch bald wieder gesund werden, nur dann is mit fahrbericht immer noch nichts...
Hab die letzten Tage einen ganz ganz kleinen Riss im Hinterbau entdeckt (zu 90% ist es einer)  Und ich bin nur in meiner Einfahrt gefahren! Naja, scheint ein seltener Produktionsfehler zu sein, ich hoffe ich krieg es bald zurück. Die Geschichte soll dich aber nicht vom Kauf abhalten, das Beef Cake ist mega 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## BizzlMix (12. April 2012)

Ist das Fr2 mit RC gabel den insgesamt gut zum springen , und auch gut um zum hometrail zu fahren also so (8-12km)?


----------



## -MIK- (12. April 2012)

Jung.... warum sollte das denn nicht gut zum Springen sein? Kla kannste damit springen, das Bike wurde gebaut um FR zu fahren, da gehört es ja nun nicht dazu, an der Bordsteinkante anzuhalten und das Bike runter zu heben.


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2012)

BizzlMix schrieb:


> Ist das Fr2 mit RC gabel den insgesamt gut zum springen , und auch gut um zum hometrail zu fahren also so (8-12km)?



das fahren längerer strecken auch bergauf ist kein problem.
8-12 km sind aber keine lange strecke,
da ist man ja gerade erst mal warm ...


----------



## BizzlMix (13. April 2012)

Das Stimmt ,aber kommt man mit Fr/Dh rädern den noch weiter als 30km am stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. April 2012)

nein, davor stirbt man!


Na klar kannst du 30 km mit dem Bike bewältigen, auch bergauf. Man muss sich halt etwas mehr anstrengen als bei nem Allmountain beispielsweise. Es kommt vor allem auf deine Kondition, die Reifenwahl+Luftdruck und sowas an, aber das kannst du dir ja denken... Genauso wie du dir denken kannst, dass man mit einem Freerider "gut springen" kann. So leid es mir tut, ich glaube du weißt selbst noch nicht genau, was du für ein Fahrrad genau suchst.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2012)

also dieses reden darüber, was man mit einem 180mm rad schafft 
ist ziemlich blödsinnig 
unsere touren im teuto mit immer um die 30 km fahren viele von uns mit 
180 mm rädern manche können das, manche wollen das, manche müssen das.
zeig mir was in deinem kopf stekct, dann sage ich, was deine beine schaffen.

teuto heißt: rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter



und und und

nich so viel reden mehr machen


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, ich glaube du weißt selbst noch nicht genau, was du für ein Fahrrad genau suchst.
> LG Serpentinebiker



Braucht Dir nicht leid tun, hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt.

@Jojo2: Wir zwei müssen reden...   Wenn Du das nächste mal im Bergischen bist, sag bescheid. Ich wohne hier und wär für eine Tour immer zu haben. Die Runde im Teuto (Invasion) sah auch super aus....


----------



## jojo2 (14. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Jojo2: Wir zwei müssen reden...



können wir gerne machen,
aber zusammen fahren geht grad nicht
hab bis auf weiteres kein rollendes rad

wird aber wieder

meine jungs
also meine jungs 
mit denen ich gerne fahr, vermissen mich bestimmt schon,
aber die nehmen immer gerne ein paar neue leute mit
und lasssen sich auch gerne neue strecken zeigen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490136&referrerid=100894
da findest du alles notwendige und leute aus allen gegenden


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2012)

Freu mich immer neue Leute und Strecken kennen zu lernen...


----------

